# Goodbye, Buddy



## np (Jul 7, 2016)

I have always dreaded the day where I'd have to post on here. We lost our sweet little Lionhead, Buddy, last night, to GI Stasis. He stopped eating last Saturday, and we took him to the hospital on the 3rd for fluids and Critical Care. He hadn't improved on the 4th, so we took him back in and they recommended that he be hospitalized. We were distraught over leaving him there but understood it was for the best. They took X-rays and he had a large amount of gas that he couldn't pass. On the 5th, we were amazed to hear he had survived the night and was eating and pooping on his own. The vet felt confident in sending him home with us, so we took him home around 5:30pm. However, his condition didn't seem to improve at home. He wouldn't eat Critical Care, hay, pellets, greens, or his pain meds. He'd only drink water. We hoped that by being with Miller, his bonded best friend (Netherland Dwarf), it would help him get better, but it didn't happen.

Yesterday, July 6th, Buddy was lethargic and would only take water. My husband and I called the hospital but our vet wasn't in. We wanted to wait for her before we rushed him back to the hospital, because it seemed unfair to put him through more trauma.

In the end, Buddy made the decision for us. I spent the afternoon checking on him and petting him and trying to make him comfortable. I left for about 20 minutes, and when my husband and I went back, we saw he had passed on. It was the saddest moment of my life so far, and I was moved to see how much it affected my husband as well.

We let Miller spent quite a few hours with him so that he could privately say goodbye, and we buried Buddy this morning in our garden, in front of our rosebush. 

Buddy was the sweetest little bunny I have ever met. Never a mean bone in his body, his sole purpose was to snuggle and be pet. My husband and I adopted him from one of my students, whose family couldn't afford to keep him. They had gotten him from someone else, so we suspect he was about 2 when we got him. We had Buddy for 4 short years-- I had really thought he'd be around for so much longer. Sadness doesn't even begin to explain how lost I feel.

Please keep our Netherland, Miller, in your thoughts, as he is visibly grieving during this time. Miller is 7 years old and Buddy was very much his best friend, and we are so afraid of losing him during this painful time.

Thanks to all who work to keep this forum going. I feel like rabbit owners are the only ones who truly understand how special these creatures are to us.

Rest in peace, Buddy, and binky free.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 7, 2016)

So sorry for your loss. There just is never enough time and when they leave there is a huge hole in your heart and life. Rest in peace little man and binky free.


----------



## RavenousDragon (Jul 8, 2016)

Sending all our love your way.


----------



## np (Jul 13, 2016)

Thank you so very much, Nancy:hearts


----------



## np (Jul 13, 2016)

Thank you so much!!


----------

